# halloween facade ideas



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey guys,
I am getting ready to start building a facade for the front of the house this year and i am thinking of using the blue insulation foam with my dremel like i did for my fcg crypt. The problem i am having is trying to decide on a look for it.
I am no artist, i have an idea of some basic things i want in the facade but not sure of an overall look for it.I have my actual measurements right now but no access to post a picture right now. The facade will be a total of 26' long and i need the panels to be 8' high. Looking at the house from the left side i need to come over 29" to the front step opening,the step opening needs to be 32".
Then i need 5' over to where i would like to have a window measuring 4' that i would like to use hallowindow there running.From the oposite side of the 4' hallowindow opening i then need another 4' to where i would like the last 8' to be an open area of the porch that i use to set up prop scenes every year.
Basically the window area that i want to put the hallowindow area in is right in front of the actual front door to the house. If there are any artists out there that would like to give this a shot and give me some good ideas i would be very greatful. Or if there are any sites with pictures of different facades that i could get some ideas from. I think if i had some picture for reference i can build this into something respectful. I have been wracking my brain trying to think of what i can do, so i decided to turn to all the talent here in this pool. If i cant get ideas from you guys,then i sure wont get them from anyplace else. 
__


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm planning on building a tunnel facade . There are some good ideas on haunt project http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Facades hope this helps


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I used Hallowindow last year. What theme scenario will you use for your house? I was thinking you could base your facade on the scenario you pick. You could make the facade either of an exterior building looking through windows to the inside or create the facade as an interior view of a room with the windows either looking out or maybe something more creative. I haven't viewed the DVD since last Halloween so going by memory but for example,

Eyeball--I think monster laboratory. The facade is of an interior room or series of rooms with a "window" as part of a giant crate with slats of wood going across but with openings where you can peer in. You can label the crate Monster or such and at night people would see the giant eye inside peering out between the crate slats.

Spiders--The facade and yard could be an eerie outdoor setting with a cave and the window with Hallowindows being part of the cave opening. The spiders could appear to come from the roof of the cave and move downward.

Bats--I'd make the facade an interior view of maybe a medieval vampire count castle. The window looking out would have the bats flying out/in.

Hope this helps give you some ideas.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

i have made some facades and am working on a faux river stone facade right now check my albums out on my profile page
http://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=2516


----------

